# Nonebutone's Conversion Madness



## Nonebutone (Dec 14, 2012)

Greetings one and all! Welcome to the musings of my madness, What I've created in my spare time, and what projects I'm currently working on. 

But before we get to the pictures and all that which is shiny and good, some basic information. I'm from a small town where i don't get to play many games. Most of the models you are about to see are made without gaming in mind, some may be larger then needed, posed dynamically, or made with fancy weapons... heck, some of them don't even exist in the game itself! 

Just Sit back, enjoy and comment please! I love to hear critiques and thoughts about What i could do to Improve! 



Now then... Lets begin Shall we? 
There will be a lot of pictures shortly... Sorted as best as I'm able! 


Projects: 

Mega-Dread "Red 02"
This is one of my latest Ork walkers, vast majority of it is built out of plasticard, with some lego, and even a bit of a car thrown in, there is lights working in the head and chest. the shoulder mounted Gatling gun actually does spin via gears along his back. 
WIP:






























Completed:
















Kustom-Stompa "Big Bloo"
This big fellow is built out of an old power ranger toy, many Toilet Paper rolls, lots of plasticard, an old clock, and a bunch of other random bits. Both arms are magnetized and removable(and pose able) the head can swivel and is removable, and the hand is removable in case I wish to deploy it with two Ranged cannons. 
(This guy was one of the BOLS models of the day if anyone remembers)
WIP:






























Completed: 
























Deff-Dread "Grot-Dread"
I wanted a dreadnaught that looked very fluid and organic in shape, as if the big mek had designed the Dread to be as ork shaped as possible... This was the end result. 
(I Have to get finished photos of this one!)
WIP:
























Custom-Character "Da Warmonger"
Was inspired after seeing the first Ironman Movie, so... I built an Orky version of the Warmonger from that movie. I wanted it posed in sort of mid landing looking for the next target.

WIP: 
























Completed:























Custom Characer "Da Dreadboss"
I always thought that a Deffdread was more then a match for a Warboss... but what happened when a Warboss was wired into a Proper dread?
here is what my imagination spewed forth.

WIP:
























Completed:
















Mega-Gargant 

Here is one of my more... current Projects, as it is still very much Incomplete. I dislike the IDea of the Mu-mu wearing Walkers, and so I've been building my gargant to be more akin to an ork rather then some... sort of Giant garbage can. 
I'm also making it... In part pose able, So the hand especially is designed to move and grasp, hence the marines in the palm of its hand. 

The Torso I'm displeased with so far and may scrap... I'm having issues finding inspiration as to continue this project. the legs are pretty well complete, as with one arm, but the actual torso itself I keep wanting to Re-build. 

WIP: 
































Random Other builds: 

WIP

Getting a little WEIRD in here...































Chaos is... Large... and In charge! 

























And Multiplying....










That is all for now... Doing all this made me realize how many of my projects I have no Or... Low quality pictures of! So... Expect an update.


-None


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

This stuff is incredible. I'm hard to impress, but... jeez.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This is simply amazing! Love the dreads and gargants, you have a great eye for detail and I will follow this with great interest since I also am planing a gargant of some sort. Still aquireing material and inspiration for it as well as drawing my sketches. :yahoo:

Finaly I have a serious dread/stompa/gargant thread to follow, I'm kinda bored with all the Imperial Titans being built all the time. 

Keep this up and I might just ask for some hints and tips as my own gargant-project is initiated in full.:good:


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy crap. It's always funny to see fully scratchbuilt models looking loads better than GW models. I must congratulate where necessary. :clapping:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Just plain old wickedness!!! Fantastic work!!!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh my.

*faints*


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Jebus kreespy kremee! I don't think i've seen such awesome work and at such scale! totally impressed here... +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work man! Truly some excellent pieces. Your eye for details is quite impressive.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## Nonebutone (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! So in Gratitude, here is another giant pile of pictures. 

Sketches:

Concept art for my Mega-Gargant









Concept art of my Big-Bloo Stompa









Iron-Git 















Iron-git Concept build design:









Random blueprints:























Now back to real models:

Two Precursors to the Dread-boss, my Mega-armored Warboss, and Mega-armored Mek

WIP:
























Completed:
































Yellow Submersible Stompa:
This guy was built around a year or so before big bloo, using mostly plasticard and paper rolls, was a far more simple design, and I had yet to really improve my skill. 

WIP:
























Completed:

















Mega-Gargant "Red 01"
This is the original design behind Red 02. Just.. far older

WIP:







































Completed: 
























Comparison: 










Big Meks:

Some of the crazy bigmeks I've designed based off of Nobz, warbosses and boyz.

BigMek 1:
















Big Mek 2: 
WIP: 
















Completed:
















Big Mek 3:
WIP:



















Zapp-gun Trukk
Still incomplete, the actual zzap gun part fell and broke! So I'm currently figuring out what i can rebuild. 
WIP: 






























Tri-Kan Dread
This one is built out of a kanz box... I had alot of cutting to do. 

WIP:


































Random babymaker Tyranid. 
twas before the real model was released... and right around the time i stopped caring about tyranids. 
WIP:








Completed:









I'll now leave you for now with an image of a Cat rolling in sea of orks.
Many lives were lost that day.












-None


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am floored mate. The concept art is incredible!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing work dude, i clicked on a new thread not sure what to expect...it certainly wasn't this. Really well done...i need to give Big Mek whirly git a kick in the teef and get him to get his act together if this is where the bar is now being set.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL had another look and more...MORE madness!!! Top stuff!! :clapping:


----------



## Nonebutone (Dec 14, 2012)

Is There anything shown thus far that people want to see more shots of? 

Just ask an I'll try to take close-ups of the appropriate area. 

I'll also be putting up a few more pictures tomorrow of yet more works. 


-None


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

As a scratch builder of Orky gubbinz myself I am well impressed ( as well as outclassed) by you stuff.

The giant metal Ork effigies rather than upturned pudding basins for Gargants looks really good and has got rethinking any ideas I had for making some of my own.

Dammit now I'm torn between classic Gargants or giant Dread type kontrapshuns....


----------



## Nonebutone (Dec 14, 2012)

I vote for giant Dread Kontrapsions. Why? 

1. They look better, your Gargants are automatically Unique, Few argue against the "Rule of Cool" specially when it comes to a 3 foot tall Monster of doom.

2. You can pack way more detail into something that is 3D. Often Gargants and Stompas end up looking very flat, a big belly of armored plated limited signs of how it can move. Soon as you give it hips and legs, you add in a great layer of Depth.

3. You can take Inspiration from alot of sources, There are far more Humanoid or Orkanod Shaped Robots out there then there are Trash-can bots. 

4. Cause I say so.

5. I never understood the logic of how Gork and Mork... the zenith of what Orkdom was to be, Would be portrayed as fat... Slow Moving... Clumbzy Oafs rather then the True "Proppa" Form that is Ork in Shape. 

6. Its easier to mount multiple weapons on a Chassis that has real shoulders, or space that doesn't result in a Belly-Button Cannon. 

And as a bonus... a random Tony Stark style thingy... The bit in the middle floats. yup.... magnetic anti-gravity in a 40k model. 








-None


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

:shok: Great googly moogly i want every single one of your ork creations. Wow I must get some plasticard and start duplicating everything you did. Those are some incredible builds. I agree the classic is okay but the more humaniod form gives the orks a more awesome feel. I am really impressed with the smaller builds the big meks and independent characters. Now I just need time to copy what you did, fail terribly and just drool all over your pictures.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

DUDE! WHAT THE FUCK!

Good stuff man. You could really make a business doing this. Especially with the lights and other stuff you put on them.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice detailing and painting but what impresses me is that your 'bi-peds' actually look like they COULD walk in the 'real' world unlike most models of that ilk (the poses are 'life-like' too).


----------



## Nonebutone (Dec 14, 2012)

Alrighty Folks, I've been taking some pictures, Some of older projects which lacked images, some of new projects that have yet to be completed... and... Some Just for fun! 

First off Some Scale shots: 

Comparing my Overscale Chaos Marine to....

The Old Metal Deamon Prince:









An Unpainted and unconverted Kan:









The Grot-Dread:










Compared to a Truescale marine, a Normal Marine, and a Guard Commander.











Older Project Update Images:
Grot-Dread:







































Big Meks: 














































Big Bloo: 






























Other stuff: 































New stuff: 

































































-None


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

HOLY FUCKBALLS, that just blew my fucking mind, I get stressed swapping a right hand bolt pistol to a left hand, as was said you should go into business or email them pics to forge world and tell them when do they want you take over making their Ork range, unfortunately I can only give you 1 rep point but you soooooo deserve it, you and Blackadder should hook up and take over the world!!


----------



## Lord Commander Solus (Jul 26, 2012)

Errrmagherrrrrddddddd


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I simply love this thread!! 100% pure win!


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

YOur detailing on these builds is amazing. Someday I aspire to be that good.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I hereby declare you the Tony Stark of the Orks. These things are just wonderfully well made and detailed, and stick to the Ork spirit all the way through.
As other have said don't let so much talent unused, that may sound insane but perhaps Forge World would be interested


----------



## Nonebutone (Dec 14, 2012)

Arise O thread of Mine! Arise from beyond the pale! 

What I've been doing lately:
Some Bug Stuff



















I've yet to take more pictures of this guy's progress, So I'll do so, along with a few new images of my more recent Ork projects. 

-None


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah more ork stuff to come. Must not drool on keyboard....again


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Why haven't i seen this thread before!? My eyes are properly melted after reading through all this, simply amazing stuff.

You are undoubtedly a mad genius, and i'm looking forward to 'bug stuff' :victory:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG!!! This is beyond inspiring... definitely following this one!

PS: and here's a +rep for you too!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Very impressed with your work - I'll be keeping an eye on this for the future!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome back None! So you've started moving into nids as well as Orks? Awesome! Looking forward to seeing where you go with it!


----------



## Nonebutone (Dec 14, 2012)

As I promised some new pictures:

First off the Bug Progress: 

















Story behind this guy(or at least what you see of him)

The Idea behind this one was, If Warriors and Trygons could have Alphas, or Primes, why couldn't a Carnifex? That question gave birth to this guy, an over sized carnifex with fancy limbs and extra Spinal cord looking protrusions all over. Why? because I said so. 

So far, each arm(that I've finished) is completely unique, a massive wrecker claw, a gigantic spinal Flail, the Advanced Venom Cannon and an Empty socket... which is currently waiting for me to figure out what sort of weapon will fill it. I'm thinking some sort of actual "hand" 


Orky Stuff: 
Reviving an older Project, my MiniKanz:

















These are simply taking the concept of the Killakan and shrinking it down to Mega-Nob size.. (or Nob size) then mass producing them. This one was the prototype long ago, and I'll be fixing him up a tad. (such as giving him arms) and upgrading his werkybits (as he as originally made prior to me getting access to cogs n gears) 

The first picture is copared to one of the marines from the Original 2nd edition box, which My mother picked up for me for 1$ at a used store... with all of the models, books and templates intact. 

Overscale Marine project: 
The squad expands! 









Next step is to finish the 2nd maries leg and other arm, add the details to the existing armor plating, and chaos up the front leg.

Still need to make a Heavy bolter Overscale marine, and two more Generic Marines to create the 5man squad of... Epic purportions? 



Current Project: 
Here is my current Project for the upcoming month that I'll attempt to stick to! 










The basic idea is to build a new meka-Dread, which will be a full gun blazing build, So auto cannons on each wrist, over sized lascannons/blast weapons O'doom On the shoulders, plus that classic orky Grizzly grin. 

I've yet to sketch out any pose, as i literally started this project last night. (after being dared to do a mini-of-the-month contest on another forum.)

Any who. Stay tuned for more In the upcoming days!

-None


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

This is a great project. I love Orks, and the only reason why I didn't do Orks instead of Marines was because I already had so many Marine models and I'd only even played Orcs in fantasy as a kid.

You've got some truly amazing scratch builds in here. A lot of time and effort went into those details and I applaud you.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

More super big marines? Awesome! Re-reading this thread had made me consider Orks as a possible force now. Dam it!


----------



## Nonebutone (Dec 14, 2012)

Arise! ARISE! Arise and waken O thread of mine! Rise once more and shake off the dusts of Eternity! Rise and march once more unto war!

So after.. well an Extended break caused by distractions, Lacking inspiration and Income, I've returned to building my Meka-Gargant

Lets begin with a few new pictures!










Hm.... Seems this one is a tad too close... perhaps I should back up.










Dang, still too close, lets try from a different Angle! 










Still Not good enough! One last try!










There we go! As you can see, the gargant has a bit of a redesign, I've removed the old torso that was looking rather silly the more i was building it, and Added a new torso, which is far stronger and gave it a more... orky feel. I've also begun work finishing the first arm! As you can see the torso holds the weight well without any counter balance as of yet! (Though i will be adding a deffcopta Launching pads as a backpack with some weights to allow the Fist arm to be posed pointing forward.... as Nothing is more intimidating then a Gargant PICKING you out of a crowd.)

-None


----------

